# Acer Tech Support



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

A week or so ago, one of the users came to me with his 2 month old Acer laptop which was showing all kinds of error's related to him deciding to delete random files from system32 (I dont why either).

Anyways, after trying windows repair and sfc /scannow, I decided the quicker option would be to re-install windows xp on it.

asked him if he had is restore CD that came with the laptop, but of course he just gave me a blank look.

No worries I have an XP Pro OEM disk so I can do it from that.

Install went smoothly no problems, updated, added drivers from Acer website, but then came the wireless drivers.

downloaded them, tried installing and got the message "no compatible wireless device found"....but this is the only driver available for his model.

So ring Acer tech support and explain the problem and ask where I can get a working driver.

They ask if I used the restore CD and I explained the user had lost it.

Acer: "We dont support you then"
me: "sorry why"
Acer: "You used unsupported method of re-install so we can't support you"
me: "But this is a legitimate XP installation using your OEM key as printed on the label on the laptop"
Acer: "we dont support you"
me: "hang on this laptop says it is XP and Vista compatible, so what happens if I want to install vista as you dont provide a vista restore CD do you"
Acer: "Sir we dont support you and I am going to have to terminate this call"
me: "Morons"

So thats a heavy mark against Acer and the "non-tech support" line!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Many Acers don't come with a restore CD....my tower didn't.
There is often a hidden partition that contains a restore image, however.
The owners manual should mention how to access it if it's there..

Yep, Acer support seems to have a bad rep.
Fortunately, in the 11 month's I've had mine, I haven't needed support ( crosses fingers and knocks on wood)


----------



## Rob A (Oct 11, 2007)

Ditto on Acer support. Hope they improve. But a long way to go.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have an Acer Vista Business desktop; I have had occasion to call them twice.

Damn, they answer the phone promptly. 

But that's all they do.

If given half a chance they will blame Microsoft for what is obviously a hardware problem. They are afraid to deviate from their very rigid script.

The fact that you are talking to a "human" voice on the phone is entirely inconsequential.

Absolutely the worst in the business.


----------

